
Business Logic in the Database. Yes or No? It Depends - mariuz
http://www.vertabelo.com/blog/notes-from-the-lab/business-logic-in-the-database-yes-or-no-it-depends
======
Kinnard
This was marked dead which I found to be odd. I vouched for it. Could any
mod's ring in?

